# Fishing Bloopers



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

This guy's funny. Definitely looks like it's all a setup...but funny nonetheless..


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh my, my stomach is gonna be sore tommorow - darn laughin' muscles got a work out!
-_O-


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

That guy must go through a ton of poles! I do think alot of his bloopers are set up but they are still pretty dang funny.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I liked the detached trolling motor and the one where they tried to jump the log. Funny stuff!


----------

